# Soundkarten treiber



## daniel_kulmer (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich verwnde Windows XP aber finde keinen Treiber für mein C-media 8330
Soundkarte.Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## lukasS (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub das Thema gehört nicht hier rein, egal, vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://www.windowsxp-drivers.com/companies/19/222.htm
http://drivers.soft32.com/driver/download-CMedia_CMI_8330-24610.html

Gruß

Lukas


----------

